
Google will pay Louisville millions to fix roads after failed Fiber experiment - Supermighty
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/16/18381466/google-fiber-louisville-kentucky-3-84-million-road-repair-shallow-trenching-service-cancelled
======
Doches
Previous discussion (from yesterday):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19669372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19669372)

